# Skeeter north end stumps



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Was doing my pre ice scouting for season and found these dink white bass laying right on Icehole destroyers stumps. Can’t wait for ice now. Look for my otter thermal and say hi!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Even my boy can’t wait for ice!!! He’s hooked on this stump fishing.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice slabs buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

😉


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

I’m actually strictly walleyes on erie till brawl is done. Out here now so go get them slabs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Dang 17 inches!!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Am ready to ice fish and hoping to make it to Skeeter this year.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m actually strictly walleyes on erie till brawl is done. Out here now so go get them slabs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful out there!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Them's some funky white bass....nice!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

WTH I thought you were taking Stan. He’s gonna be jelly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Fish2Win said:


> Be careful out there!


I’ll see ya out there! Them ain’t no white bass. Hahaha. Who are you kidding brotha


----------

